
Hawking to Be Buried in Westminster Abbey - simonhughes22
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/146ff458-2c96-11e8-908b-95a753c47952
======
SideburnsOfDoom
It seems a little ironic though, to inter Hawking in a religious center
considering his Scientific world-view:

"I'm not afraid of death, but I'm in no hurry to die. I have so much I want to
do first.

I regard the brain as a computer which will stop working when its components
fail. There is no heaven or afterlife for broken down computers; that is a
fairy story for people afraid of the dark."

[http://time.com/5199149/stephen-hawking-death-god-
atheist/](http://time.com/5199149/stephen-hawking-death-god-atheist/)

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/stephen-
hawking/851...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/stephen-
hawking/8515639/Stephen-Hawking-heaven-is-a-fairy-story-for-people-afraid-of-
the-dark.html)

~~~
AllegedAlec
I can think of no better place than to inter Hawking than in the same place as
Isaac Newton, to be honest.

------
Simulacra
A rightful honor Among giants.

